# KronosMobile url address



## 75146915

Can someone please tell me the url address for KronosMobile app to check schedule?


----------



## 75146915

75146915 said:


> Can someone please tell me the url address for KronosMobile app to check schedule?


----------



## NKG

Yes a tm number with actual photo 🤣


----------



## hufflepuff

https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


----------



## Ringwraith917

Change your username and photo ASAP. Unless you want to be fired, or just never have the ability to share honest opinions or information. Your choice.


----------



## Planosss enraged

Ringwraith917 said:


> Change your username and photo ASAP. Unless you want to be fired, or just never have the ability to share honest opinions or information. Your choice.


She can’t be fired for using an online forum to seek legitimate information.
As for honest opinions etc, that tends to be an issue with the “boomers of target” unable to adapt/accept/comprehend changes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Search function does work


----------



## Yetive

Planosss said:


> As for honest opinions etc, that tends to be an issue with the “boomers of target” unable to adapt/accept/comprehend changes.


Drop dead Sonny.


----------



## Planosss enraged

Yetive said:


> Drop dead Sonny.


😳


----------

